# Fastening termination bars to CMU ("Concrete Block") Parapet Walls



## Michael Thomas (Nov 29, 2009)

At inspections here in Chicago I frequently see termination bars pulling loose from the interior of CMU parapet walls.

Most of these are attached with pin drive fasteners, it appears based on what I've seen that these often have poor holding power in CMUs.

Any opinions on these fasteners?

Recommendations for superior alternatives?

Thanks.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Threaded fasteners are the way to go if you want holding power.


----------



## Michael Thomas (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, Tapcons? Something similar?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Tapcons are not recommended for hollow concrete block. They simply will not bite in most cases. Most hollow concrete block is dry cast and extremely cheap and flimsy material. The tapcon threads will rip up the weak flimsy concrete on the first try. 

We always use the expanded lead anchors (nail-ins) and make sure to fasten every hole. It's still not perfect, but it's an imperfect situation dealing with the crappy concrete block builders like to use. I haven't had a problem doing it this way. I have found it simply impossible to use tapcons. Perhaps there is another screw I am not aware of. 

It's better to wrap the entire wall before the coping is installed if and when possible. Another alternative is a coutner flashing with reglet. Or in other words a counter flashing bent in such a way that it is insert into the wall mortar joint. 

It could also be the cheap P.O.S. block the builder used, maybe not the fastener. I hate concrete block with a passion. It's like a sponge. Junk.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We use lead or nylon hit anchors, if you used tap-cons it would take for ever. Plus if you have ever used a Phillips headed tap-con (flat headed) they strip out super easy. 

What kind of roofing system have you seen this on most. Ballasted EPDM? I ask this because once the rubber starts to shrink there is little in the way of any fasteners that will still hold it to any type of wall.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Grumpy said:


> Tapcons are not recommended for hollow concrete block. They simply will not bite in most cases. Most hollow concrete block is dry cast and extremely cheap and flimsy material. The tapcon threads will rip up the weak flimsy concrete on the first try.
> 
> It's better to wrap the entire wall before the coping is installed if and when possible. Another alternative is a coutner flashing with reglet. Or in other words a counter flashing bent in such a way that it is insert into the wall mortar joint.
> 
> ...


----------

